# Angeln Balearen (Ibiza/Mallorca/Menorca)



## Fischfütterer (7. Februar 2006)

Für alle die  dort auch angeln wollen...

Tips und Tricks für jeden, der auch in diesen Gewässern was fangen will!
Einfach fragen...

Gruß


----------



## resusfaktor (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln Balearen (Ibiza/Mallorca/Menorca)*

Hi,
ich flieg nächste Woche nach Mallorca. Bin in der gegend um Palma,
weil dort meine Verwandten leben. 
Bis jetzt kam ich nie auf die Idee meine Angelausrüstung mitzunehmen,
doch dieses mal, werde ich nen Versuch starten.
Bin eigentlich nur am Spinfischen interessiert und über Tips echt super dankbar.

Grüße Manuel....


----------



## dxxxngxln (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln Balearen (Ibiza/Mallorca/Menorca)*

Hallo,

bin im Juli in Menorca was  kann gefangen werden im Meer und 
womit.

Grüße

Dietmar


----------



## Fanny (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln Balearen (Ibiza/Mallorca/Menorca)*

Die Balearen im allgemeine lassen keine Wünsche offen....

Einfach mal kreativ sein: Dabei ist es egal , ob du leicht mit Schnur und Brot auf Meeräsche angelst oder versuchst einen Conger zu überlisten , auch die zahlreichen Brassen- und Barscharten sind erwähnenswert. Man kann eine lange Palette an Ködern verwenden , vom Köderfisch bis zum Olivenbrotteig alles ist erlaubt (legales)

Es ist einfach ein Erlebnis dort zu angeln ;-)


----------



## ricky9187 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln Balearen (Ibiza/Mallorca/Menorca)*

na das hört sich gut an,
sind grad na so viel fishc sieht man sonst nur im aquarium,
wollten wie vor 20 jahren unsere kindheitserinnerungen aufleben lassen,
in D und Nl hightec angeln und jetzt wollten wir mit schnur und hacken brot ran,
aber dürfen wir auch, wenn ja wo hin fragen,
sind in Cala Radjada.
bisschen hilfe wär geil...


----------



## Fischfütterer (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln Balearen (Ibiza/Mallorca/Menorca)*

Hi Ricky,
mit ner 0,28 Hauptschnur ( Monofil) bist du für Meeräschen und Brassen und Ähnliches auf der sicheren Seite...
Wenn du Spinnfischen willst, empfehle ich ne Geflochtene mit ca 8-10kg. Hat bei mir immer ausgereicht, obwohl ich sogar 70cm Bastardmakrelen, -55cm Wolfsbarsche bzw. eine kleine Thunart dran hatte!!! :-D
Topköder sind entweder Brot oder Tintenfischstücke! Für Die Räuber am besten kleine Meeräschen ca 40cm unterm Schwimmer, oder halt Blinker recht schnell geführt.
Tip: Werf Weißbrotstücke ins Wasser und dann kommen im allgemeinen erst die kleinen Meeräschen... Wenn die panikartig gen Land springen, Blinker hinwerfen!!! Aber lass bloß die Rollenbremse etwas offen! ;-)

Gruß und fette Beute ;-)


----------



## Hoscheck (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln Balearen (Ibiza/Mallorca/Menorca)*

Hallo Leute,
Ich flieg auch nächsten Monat nach Mallorca.
Meine Frage: Wie siehts aus brauch ich dort nen Erlaubnisschein oder so?

Gruss Hoscheck


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln Balearen (Ibiza/Mallorca/Menorca)*

Ja!

Ich dachte schon du willst verklickern du fängst Thunfisch mit Brot


----------



## Fischfütterer (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln Balearen (Ibiza/Mallorca/Menorca)*

Hi Hoscheck,
ja den brauch man tatsächlich! :-(

@Scorp10... Wer lesen kann, is klar im Vorteil!!! Brot is der denkbar mieseste Köder auf Thun!!! Brot und Tintenfisch gilt für Meeräschen und Brassen...


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln Balearen (Ibiza/Mallorca/Menorca)*

Ich kann lesen, und wie. Ich hab ja auch nicht geglaubt du fängst Thun mit Brot, sondern wie der Text aufgezogen ist. Erst kommt Thunfisch und dann der Topköder ist Brot. Da musst ich bei dem Gedanken nur schmunzeln


----------

